# POS/DOS for Interpretation of tests



## cbooker (Aug 19, 2010)

Does anyone have any information regarding the "Place of Service (POS) and Date of Service (DOS) instructions for Interpretation of Diagnostic Tests" (CMS MM6375).  I thought this was going to be effective on 07/01/10.  I can not find any information on Medicare's website regarding this except for it saying this has been rescinded.


----------



## cmcgarry (Aug 19, 2010)

Since they rescinded it, it did not go into effect 07/01/10, and they removed the actual MM from the website.  I have a printed copy somewhere filed away in case they bring it back, but it's no longer on CMS website, nor is it on Noridian's site.


----------

